
Why Top Posting Has Won - ColinWright
https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/WhyTopPostingHasWon.html?HN_rf13
======
davelnewton
Because it's easier.

\--

A: Because it messes up the order in which people normally read text.

Q: Why is top-posting such a bad thing?

A: Top-posting.

Q: What is the most annoying thing in e-mail?

~~~
ColinWright
Yes, despite the fact that in many cases there is is more work done because of
it, that work is done by the receiver. So even though in-line post would often
result in less work overall, people will top-post.

Because it's easier.

Wouldn't it be great if we had a system that made in-line posting easier than
top-posting. Then there would be _less_ work done overall.

~~~
davelnewton
Yeah :( GMail makes it somewhat onerous because it edits incorrectly when you
go inline. I do it for complicated email responses, but even I have given up
for easier stuff, and I _rail_ against top-posting. So it's my fault.

